# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Trebam savjet / informaciju pravnika - ili nekog tko zna

## bmaric

Bok svima!
Dugo nisam pisala... i evo me opet...
Moja situacija je ovakva: Samohrana sam majka dječaka od 15 mj. Samohrana u pravom smislu te riječi, jer ga otac nije htio priznati, pa tako da mu ni u rodnom listu ne piše otac.
U dogovoru s njegovim ocem sam pristala za sada šutjeti - on iz prijašnje veze ima 2 djece, kad smo mi prekinuli (bili smo kratko u vezi) odlučio se vratiti svojoj obitelji, a ja sam tjedan dana nakon prekida saznala da sam trudna. Zamolio me da ne govorim da mu je on otac, bar nekoliko godina i da će se on jednog dana pojaviti u njegovom životu i reći malom da mu je otac. Tako da ja još nikom nisam rekla tko mu je otac. S obzirom da ja njemu ništa ne vjerujem, a ne bi volila da moj mali odrasta u neznanju tko ga je napravio, a još je mali da mu to kažem, htjela bih napisati pismo, u kojem ću mu ispričati tijek svega i napisati mu ime i prezime oca. Za svaki slučaj, jer nikad ne znam što mi se može dogoditi.
Na internetu sam našla da je moguće takvo pismo dati na sud (zatvoreno ili otvoreno) ili kod javnog bilježnika, to je nešto tipa kao oporuka, ali me interesira da li je to baš moguće u praksi i što trebam napraviti, koliko to košta.

Hvala na savjetima!

----------


## KrisZg

Issss. Ne budi luda! Zar je moguce danas zatajiti oca? Sto je sa alimentacijom? Sto je sa pravima djeteta? Sto je sa to prvo dvoje djece koji imaju polubrata? Sigurna sam da ti je tesko ali ne vjerujem da je to pravi nacin.

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s *Kris*.
Ni u ludilu nemoj pristat na to.
Dijete po mom mišljenju ima pravo u rodnom listu imati ime svog oca kao i primati alimentaciju, viđanje s ocem da ni ne spominjem.

----------


## marta

Ne mogu vjerovati. Dalje neću niti komentirati jer ne znam odakle bih uopće počela.

----------


## sirius

> Ne mogu vjerovati. Dalje neću niti komentirati jer ne znam odakle bih uopće počela.


X

----------


## Angie75

Ne daj da manipulator radi s tobom i djetetom što hoće. I ti i dijete imate svoja prava, koliko god to tvom bivšem sad ne paše.

----------


## bmaric

Nisam trazila osude, vec savjet odn informaciju.
I nisam napisala da moje dijete nece znati tko mu je otac, ali je jos premali da mu to kazem, odn sa svojih 15 mj nece zapamtiti. Zato zelim ostaviti pismo, za koje cu biti sigurna da ce ga dobiti, jer mozda mene sutra ne bude. A kad bude dovoljno star da moze zapamtiti ime oca, onda ce svakako saznati.
Sto se tice viđanja oca, ja ne mogu nikog na silu vuci da ga vidi. Njegov otac ima potpunu slobodu sto se njega tice, moze ga viđati kad god zeli. U ovih 15 mj njegovog zivota vidio ga je 4 puta, zadnji put prije 7 mj, jer kako sam skuzila, ne zeli s njim imati kontakt i izbjegava dolaziti. Od prvog dana ga nije htio, jer mi je cak donio novce za pobacaj.

Jel stvarno moram pisati sve u detalj da me se ne osuđuje i da me se pokusa shvatiti.

Trenutno niti imam snage niti volje za povlaciti se po sudu oko alimentacije i dokazivanja ocinstva. Hvala Bogu imam posao i svoje dijete mogu prehraniti i priustiti mu sve i bez alimentacije.

Ako mi ne mozete dati informaciju koni trazim, molim NE KOMENTIRAJTE i ne ulazite u moj zivot.

Hvala!

----------


## sirius

Nitko tebe ne osuduje.
Ali nadam da si svjesna koliko ostecujes dijete u njegovim pravima stiteci neodgovornog djetetetovog oca.
Nije samo stvar alimentacije i ostalih prava, nego i puno toga drugoga.

----------


## Vrci

Ja ti samo zelim poslati zagrljaj

Znam da je moja teta ostavila takvo pismo/oporuku, za koje je sin znao, a kcer saznala tek na  raspravi nakon njene smrti

Jedino sto mi jos pada je da napises pismo,pa pohranis u neki sef u banci il negdje. Ako to kod nas uopce postoji jos..

----------


## Barbi

Mislim da ćeš najbolji odgovor dobiti ako nazoveš ured javnog bilježnika, bilo kojeg, i o proceduri pohrane i o trošku. 




> Ali nadam da si svjesna koliko ostecujes dijete u njegovim pravima stiteci neodgovornog djetetetovog oca.
>  Nije samo stvar alimentacije i ostalih prava, nego i puno toga drugoga.


Ja se s ovim ne slažem, jer zapravo jest samo stvar alimentacije i ostalih prava djeteta (nasljedstvo za ocem i slično). Ne možeš nekog natjerati da bude otac. Ako želi bit će unatoč preprekama, ako ne želi nikakav sud ga na to neće prisiliti. Simple as that.

----------


## zutaminuta

NHF, ne vidim kakav je problem izguglati pravnika / bilježnika, podići slušalicu i jednostavno zatražiti informaciju direktno?

----------


## jelena.O

> Slažem se s *Kris*.
> Ni u ludilu nemoj pristat na to.
> Dijete po mom mišljenju ima pravo u rodnom listu imati ime svog oca kao i primati alimentaciju, viđanje s ocem da ni ne spominjem.


sad moja najbolja frendica je dobila ime oca u rodni list tek s punoljetnošću

----------


## sirius

> Ja se s ovim ne slažem, jer zapravo jest samo stvar alimentacije i ostalih prava djeteta (nasljedstvo za ocem i slično). Ne možeš nekog natjerati da bude otac. Ako želi bit će unatoč preprekama, ako ne želi nikakav sud ga na to neće prisiliti. Simple as that.


Naravno da ne mozes natjerati. Ali djeca rastu, nisu glupa. Izgleda super romanticno da je otac neki nepoznati fiktivni lik kojeg ce dijete romantizirati. Mislim da je puno realnije da dijete zna da je to neki neodgovorni Pero Peric koji nije u njegovom zivotu svojom odlukom.

----------


## sirius

Imala sam slican slucaj u okolini. Ali motivi za zatajiti ime ( osim oca koji nije zelio priznati) su bili i strah da on jednog dana ne bi trazio neka prava (?) na koje majka ne bi bila spremna.
Kasnije se majka udala za drugog muskarca i on je dijete priznao kao svoje.

Sto se tice izjave kod javnog biljeznika ili odvjetnika pretpostavljam da je to moguce kao i u slucaju oporuke.

----------


## Barbi

> Mislim da je puno realnije da dijete zna da je to neki neodgovorni Pero Peric koji nije u njegovom zivotu svojom odlukom.


Ma to svakako, ali ja sam shvatila otvaračicu topica da joj upravo to i jest namjera, a ovo pismo je za slučaj da se njoj nešto dogodi. Nitko ne zna što nas sutra čeka.

----------


## sirius

> Ma to svakako, ali ja sam shvatila otvaračicu topica da joj upravo to i jest namjera, a ovo pismo je za slučaj da se njoj nešto dogodi. Nitko ne zna što nas sutra čeka.


Razumijem to, ali nisam sigurna sto moze maloljetno dijete napraviti u slucaju da se majci nesto dogodi , a ono dobije pismo.

----------


## Barbi

Može saznati tko mu je otac i pozvoniti mu na vrata.  :Grin:  Zapravo isto kao i kad zna tko mu je otac imenom i prezimenom, a nikad ga nije vidio.

----------


## Tanči

Meni je to bezveze.
Ili skroz zaboravi na njega i neka tako i ostane pa ti onda ne treba nikakvo pismo jer je tako svejedno tko je otac.
Ili poduzmi sve zakonske korake na koje mali ima pravo.
Kažeš da ga on ne viđa i nije ga želio, ok, ali ga je napravio zajedno s tobom pa ste zajedno i odgovorni.
Mali ima pravo na alimentaciju, ali i jednoga dana na nasljedstvo iza pokojnog oca.
Ima pravo i na penziju dok se školuje.
Što ako se tebi, ne daj Bože nešto desi?
Ostati bez posla je u današnje vrijeme lako i kako ćeš onda uzdržavati dijete?
Bolest?
Sorry, ali ovo što radiš nikako nije na dobrobit djeteta.
A taj lik je najobičniji ljigavac i manipulator i dužan je uzdržavati dijete.

----------


## Beti3

Ne vidim baš neke koristi od tog pisma.
Da se tebi nešto dogodi, sigurna sam da bi dijete imalo nekoga da se brine o njemu, tko bi bio pogodniji od tog "oca", tvoje roditelje ili rođake. A možda bi u tom slučaju, koji neka se nikada ne dogodi, i taj čovjek pokazao savjest i pobrinuo se za dijete.
Ovako kako sad stoje stvari, on tvome djetetu ne treba u životu. Računaj da je samo davaoc sperme. Ako smatraš da je ipak više od toga, tada napiši pismo i metni među svoje stvari, tamo gdje držiš domovnicu i slične dokumente, zalijepi kovertu i neka stoji da je netko nađe, ako ikad zatreba.

Da li se "otac" uopće slaže da ti sinu kažeš njegovo ime? Ikad? Mora li se on uopće složiti s time? Da li je to zakonski uređeno? Da li je djetetu bolje da raste bez spoznaje da ima oca koji ga ne želi ili da je to netko tko je negdje daleko?
Da li su te slali na CZSS kada nisi htjela reći ime oca u matičnom? Da li je zakonsko pravo svakog djeteta da zna ili je ostavljeno mami na volju?
Zna li tvoja rodbina, tvoji prijatelji, da si bila u vezi baš s tim muškarcem? Misliš li da nitko ne sumnja u to tko je otac?

Na tvome mjestu, ja bih posve zaboravila na tog muškarca, nije vrijedan tvojih misli, sudim samo po tom postupku u vezi očinstva.

----------


## čokolada

Zaista ne shvaćam sve vas koji bi djetetu mrtvo hladno prekrizili oca i "zaboravili" na njega. Kao sto posvojenom djetetu trebaju kockice  mozaika vlastitog života, tako i u ovom slučaju dijete mora doznati tko mu je otac bez obzira na (ne)odnos oca prema njemu.
Pismo se vjerojatno moze pohraniti, a s djetetom treba odmalena otvoreno razgovarati, prvo u formi jednostavne pričice o obitelji u kojoj nema tate ("nije se mogao brinuti za dječaka"), a kako godine budu prolazile, priča će se se prvo personalizirati, a onda proširiti detaljima. Dijete nikad nije premlado za započinjanje te priče, može postati jedino - prestaro.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Naravno da ne mozes natjerati. Ali djeca rastu, nisu glupa. Izgleda super romanticno da je otac neki nepoznati fiktivni lik kojeg ce dijete romantizirati. Mislim da je puno realnije da dijete zna da je to neki neodgovorni Pero Peric koji nije u njegovom zivotu svojom odlukom.


X
Mislim da bi svi članovi obitelji trebali znati tko je neodgovorni Pero, i upisana i ne upisana familija. 
Ja imam svog Peru, bilo je prestrašno kada su se neka klupka razmotala ali drago mi je da jesu.
 Od prešućivanja i skrivanja takvih stvari nitko nema koristi.

----------


## KrisZg

Doista nije bilo u smislu napada niti itko kaze da se ti ne mozes brinuti o svom klincu. Alimentacija je njegovo pravo. Tako i ime oca. A on neka placa za svoju neodgovornost.

----------


## bmaric

Moja je obitelj tek saznala da sam bila u toj vezi nakon sto sam ostala trudna. Razlog zasto im nisam rekla je taj sto sam se na prije 2 god. razvela od bivseg muza. Ova veza je kratko trajala, nisam htjela govoriti da sam u vezi dok ne vidim sto ce biti. 
Kad sam razgovarala sa svojim roditeljima, oni su rekli da i da im kazem ime oca, oni malom nikad nece reci u slucaju da mene ne bude, jer ga otac ne zasluzuje. Tako da se u tom slucaju ne mogu osloniti na svoje.
To i jeste razlog zasto zelim to pismo pohraniti na sigurno, da moje dijete jednog dana sazna tko ga je napravio u slucaju da mene ne bude.
On ima 15 mj, a mene moze sutra nestati sa ovog planeta... i tko ce mu ikad u zivotu reci ime oca?!
A moj mali, ako sam dobro zapamtila, ima pravo do svoje 27. godine traziti utvrđivanje ocinstva. 
Ja njega svakako zelim i hocu odgajati tako da on od pocetka zna za oca, ali se radi o ovom sada trenutku. Sto da mi se sutra nesto dogodi??? 
A alimentacija... meni trenutno nepotrebna. Malom sam otvorila stednju kad je napunio 2 mj, "osigurala" mu buducnost u slucaju moje smrti kroz svoje zivotno osiguranje... znaci njemu nista nece faliti osim oca koji ga i tako ne zeli. A posto ga ne zeli, za sada ne zelim povlaciti ikakvo utvrđivanjs ocinstva, jer on u tom slucaju dobiva skrbnistvo i samo mi moze praviti probleme (a koliko ga poznajem i pravio bi mi). Nemam trenutno volje ni smage za takvo nesto.
I da, bila u CZSS, sve mi rekli.

----------


## sirius

Zapravo je za buducnost djeteta situacija puno gora jer tvoja obitelj navija da mu se zataji ime oca. Ako se tebi nesto dogodi oni ce pretpostavljam sve poduzeti da tako i bude. Strasno je odrastati sa cinjenicom da ne znas svoje porijeklo.
Pa cak da se samo i o biologiji radi.

----------


## bmaric

Opet ponavljam: zato zelim osigurati da moje dijete zna tko mu je otac.
U pravilu bi trebalo, u slucaju moje smrti, to pismo doci u ruke CZSS, isto kao sto bi CZSS raspolagao njegovim naslijedstvom do njegove punoljetnosti (s novcem od zivotnog osiguranja i sl). Tako da bi u tom slucaju CZSS sigurno pokrenuo sve vezano za utvrđivanje ocinstva, alimentaciju i sl.
A ako nije tako, treba mi informacija kako onda do toga dovesti. Staviti CZSS kao "nasljednika" pisma?

Zato sam ovdje pitala da li ima među nama neki pravnik, javni biljeznik ili netko tko je ovo vec radio, jer imam jos milijun pitanja oko svega, a ne zelim na slijepo raditi i propustiti nesto.

----------


## Jadranka

Bmaric, samo sam svratila poslati zagrljaj tebi i nasem malom vrsnjaku  :grouphug:  

Nadam se da ce ti se javit netko tko zna odgovore na tvoja pitanja.

----------


## Tanči

> Opet ponavljam: zato zelim osigurati da moje dijete zna tko mu je otac.
> U pravilu bi trebalo, u slucaju moje smrti, to pismo doci u ruke CZSS, isto kao sto bi CZSS raspolagao njegovim naslijedstvom do njegove punoljetnosti (s novcem od zivotnog osiguranja i sl). Tako da bi u tom slucaju CZSS sigurno pokrenuo sve vezano za utvrđivanje ocinstva, alimentaciju i sl.
> A ako nije tako, treba mi informacija kako onda do toga dovesti. Staviti CZSS kao "nasljednika" pisma?
> 
> Zato sam ovdje pitala da li ima među nama neki pravnik, javni biljeznik ili netko tko je ovo vec radio, jer imam jos milijun pitanja oko svega, a ne zelim na slijepo raditi i propustiti nesto.



Teško je to tako kako si ti zamislila.
Ja ti mogu reći našu situaciju.
Muž i ja oboje bolesni. Postoji velika mogućnost da preko noći otplahutamo s ovoga svijeta.
Živimo dan po dan. Doslovno.
Naša kći je još maloljetna. Ima 17g i 5 mj trenutno.
Do punoljetnosti treba skrbnika ukoliko ostane bez oba roditelja.
Mi smo se dogovorili s njom i njenim polubratom (mužev sin iz prvog braka) i snahom koja je inače socijalna radnica, da preuzmu brigu o maloj.
Oboje su divni ljudi i sami su se ponudili da mi pomognu oko školovanja i brige za malu.
Velim, snaha je socijalna radnica, ali Centar u ovakvim slučajevima ima minimalnu ulogu.
Neće ti se oni boriti umjesto djeteta. Utvrđivati očinstvo i sl.
Razmisli dobro što radiš.
I sebi i djetetu.
Štitiš tamo nekog ljigavca, a uskraćuješ djetetu bitne informacije i novac, novac koji mu pripada.
Nije uopće važno trebaš li taj novac ili ne.
Dijete ga treba.
Javni bilježnik će ti ovjeriti kaj god ti napisala. Jer on ovjerava potpis, a ne sadržaj.
A skrbništvo ti otac od maloga ne može uzeti. Kako to misliŠ? Ne ide to tako.

----------


## nevena

bmaric, neznam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali zelim ti srecu kako god napravila i odlucila
a zanima me nesto. Ukoliko se otac odluci upisati kao otac, ima li on pravo traziti skrbnistvo iako ga majka vec ima, znaci da bude podijeljeno izmedju majke i oca?

----------


## bmaric

Jadro moja, hvala ti puno!!! 
Nadam se da ste svi dobro i zdravo, a malom vrsnjaku saljemo veliki poljubac  :Kiss: 

Nevena, ako se otac odluci upisati, moze slobodno, ja mu je branim, ali mora onda preuzeti i dio odgovornosti. On automatizmom dobija skrbnostvo, znaci bude u istoj mjeri podjeljeno između njega i mene.
Ista je situacija i ako ga sudski budem ganjala, znaci u trenutku kada stigne nalaz utvrđivanja ocinstva, on se upisuje kao otac i dobija skrbnistvo nad djetetom, bude podjeljeno između nas dvoje.

A sto se tice alimentacije... e i tu ima svega i svaceg. Moja prijateljica je samohrana majka 3 kcerke, koje su sada sve punoljetne. Muz je ostavio kada su djeca imala od 5, 7 i 8 god. Sudski trazila alimentaciju, frajer nesto smuckao i oslobode ga placanja alimentacije. 
Onda je ona trazila da bude jedini skrbnik djeci, jer joj je poceo praviti probleme oko vađenja dokumenata djeci, cak djeca nisu isla ni na ekskurzije, jer on nije htio potpisati. I stigao joj poziv za sud u vezi skrbnistva prije 2 god., kada su djeca vec imala 19, 21 i 22 god, znaci svi punoljetni.

Eto vam naseg sudstva..... pa sad tuzite tako nekog i trazite svoje pravo... to je samo za izgubiti zivce.

----------


## nevena

> Nevena, ako se otac odluci upisati, moze slobodno, ja mu je branim, ali  mora onda preuzeti i dio odgovornosti. On automatizmom dobija  skrbnostvo, znaci bude u istoj mjeri podjeljeno između njega i mene.
> Ista je situacija i ako ga sudski budem ganjala, znaci u trenutku kada  stigne nalaz utvrđivanja ocinstva, on se upisuje kao otac i dobija  skrbnistvo nad djetetom, bude podjeljeno između nas dvoje.


Onda je za razumjet zašto ne želi da bude upisan kao otac, pogotovo ako ocekujes samo probleme jednom kad dobijete podijeljeno skrbnistvo.

----------


## Tanči

Nisi u pravu.
Ni za skrbništvo, ni za alimentaciju.

----------


## Tanči

> Nisi u pravu.
> Ni za skrbništvo, ni za alimentaciju.


Nevena uletila, odgovarala sam @bmaric

----------


## sirius

Podjeljeno skrbnistvo znaci da su oba roditelja duzna brinuti o djetetu .
To ne znaci da dijete zivi sa ocem, vidanja i ostalo se dogovara naknadno.
ali to znaci da je otac skrbnik ( ako je sposoban) ako se majci nesto dogodi.

----------


## bmaric

> Nevena uletila, odgovarala sam @bmaric


U cemu to nisam u pravu?

Prvo, vezano za skrbnistvo nisam to iz svoje glave napisala, vec su mi rekli to u czss. Otac jedino moze ne dobiti skrbnistvo u nekim ekstremnim slucajevima.

Ti sto sam napisala da ocekujem probleme, da, ocekujem, jer mi je to i sam najavio. A isto tako otac zna da cu malom reci njegovo ime prvi put kad me bude pitao gdje je njegov tata i kako se zove.

Zene moje, trazim samo informaciju sto i kako mogu osigurati da moje dijete sazna ime oca kada bude dovoljno star u slucaju da mene ne bude (jer moja obitelj to nece napraviti), a ne trazim savjete o mojoj situaciji i da vam jos moram svaku svoju napisanu recenicu izanalizirati u detalj, kao sto je npr ta zasto ocekujem probleme od oca.

----------


## Mima

bmaric, vjerojatno ti je jasno da je ovo što ti tražiš dosta specifična stvar, koju nije baš puno ljudi napravilo. 

Tako da ćeš teško dobiti savjet o tako nečemu na forumu. 

Posavjetuj se  s odvjetnikom, kao što si sama rekla, to je nešto što zvuči kao oporuka.

----------


## Tanči

> U cemu to nisam u pravu?
> 
> Prvo, vezano za skrbnistvo nisam to iz svoje glave napisala, vec su mi rekli to u czss. Otac jedino moze ne dobiti skrbnistvo u nekim ekstremnim slucajevima.
> 
> Ti sto sam napisala da ocekujem probleme, da, ocekujem, jer mi je to i sam najavio. A isto tako otac zna da cu malom reci njegovo ime prvi put kad me bude pitao gdje je njegov tata i kako se zove.
> 
> Zene moje, trazim samo informaciju sto i kako mogu osigurati da moje dijete sazna ime oca kada bude dovoljno star u slucaju da mene ne bude (jer moja obitelj to nece napraviti), a ne trazim savjete o mojoj situaciji i da vam jos moram svaku svoju napisanu recenicu izanalizirati u detalj, kao sto je npr ta zasto ocekujem probleme od oca.


Još samo ovo da pojasnim i odoh.
Dakle, nakon svega što je, odnosno nije učinio, taj čovjek sigurno ne bi dobio skrbništvo pa čak se usudim reći, ni podijeljeno skrbništvo.
U slučaju da ti sudski zatražiš priznavanje očinstva, sud pretpostavljenog oca poziva da se izjasni. On, očekivano, odbije, odnosno zaniječe očinstvo. Nakon toga ga zovu još jednom. Ako se ni tada ne odazove, upisuju ga kao oca jer se pretpostavlja da izbjegava obvezu, a očinstvo je vrlo lako dokazati ili osporiti.
Nakon toga nema teoretske šanse da on dijeli ili dobije skrbništvo nad djetetom.
Nadalje, neuzdržavanje djeteta je krivično djelo za koje se može izreći zatvorska kazna.
Zašto ono dvoje uzdržava, a vaše ne?
Dijete nije stvar pa da ga oporučno "ostavljaš" nekome, odnosno određuješ što i kako će netko djetetu nešto reći nakon tvoje eventualne smrti.
Oprosti, nisi tražila da ti solim pamet, ali tvoje ponašanje je u najmanju ruku neozbiljno i neodgovorno.
I to me ljuti jer mi je žao djeteta.
Nisi ti tu bitna. Ti si sama odlučila roditi dijete iz veze bez budućnosti.
Ali dijete nije moglo birati.
I dijete ima oca koji je dužan uzdržavati maloga. Tim više jer mu je to treće dijete.
Toliko od mene i sretno vam.

----------


## Sybila

Kao netko tko je bio u poziciji djeteta - odmah pokreni pricu u upisivanjem. Jer, on se nece upisati sam. Ni danas, ni sljedece godine, ni za 5 ni za 10. Alimentacija ne pripada tebi, pripada djetetu. Ja sam se uz nju odskolovala. 
Tuzili smo ga, na moju inicijativu, s mojih cca 16 godina. Na sudu je rekao da tko zna tko mi je otac jer mi je mater bila zena sumnjiva morala. U tom trenutku je za mene pokopan. 
To ce reci i o tebi. 

A moj se godinama "brinuo" o meni. Dolazio. Slao poklone. Tu i tamo uplatio neku sicu. 

Ja sam se godinama nosila s "Ime oca?" "Majka xxx" . "A gdje je otac?" "Ne znam, bezgresno sam zaceta". To ce ga pitati SVAKI sluzbenik. SVAKI frend. SVAKI profesor. A oca ima.

Dijete zasluzuje znati tko mu je otac. Zasluzuje znati da mu je otac neodgovoran. Zasluzuje financijsku potporu od oca jer toliko vrijedi. Zasluzuje se pripremiti da mu taj otac nece biti podrska i stvoriti vlastite mehanizme nosenja sa zivotom, naci sigurnost u sebi i tebi.

Ne zaslužuje poslati poruku ocu "Mama je umrla" i dobiti samo muk s druge strane. A to ce se dogoditi, ili jos gore, doci ce mu na vrata i poljubiti ih, u trenutku kad je u potpunosti slomljen jer je izgubio tebe (ako pricamo o scenariju oporuke). 

Upisi ga. Odmah. 

Ako te zanima detaljnije moje iskustvo i prica, slobodno posalji poruku. I ne boj se skrbništva i slicnog. On djecu nece dobiti.

----------


## Lili75

*Sybila 

bmaric* mislim da se svakako trebaš javiti Sybili.

----------


## Angie75

> Dijete zasluzuje znati tko mu je otac. Zasluzuje znati da mu je otac neodgovoran. Zasluzuje financijsku potporu od oca jer toliko vrijedi. Zasluzuje se pripremiti da mu taj otac nece biti podrska i stvoriti vlastite mehanizme nosenja sa zivotom, naci sigurnost u sebi i tebi.


Sybila :hug: cijeli post ti je savršen, ali ovo je mislim sukus osnovnih činjenica.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Sybila, zagrljaj

----------


## Tanči

Tako je, Sybila  :Heart: 
Prijateljica od moje mame je rodila curicu iz veze s oženjenim, uglednim čovjekom.
Nije priznao dijete i novcem je kupovao njenu šutnju.
Onda je doživio iznenadni infarkt i umro.
Prijateljica sa kćerkom koja je tada bila studentica je ostala s 1300 kn mirovine.
Da ne bi gladovale, prijateljica je na crno čistila okolo ljudima stanove.
Obolila od karcinoma dojke i umrla samo dvije godine nakon oca od male.
Mala je ostala sama, s minimalnom obiteljskom mirovinom, bez igdje ikoga i ičega.
Nije znala tko joj je otac.
Čula je od mame priču kako je začeta, ali nije imala ime od čovjeka.
I jednog dana dva muškarca joj zvone na vrata.
Njegovi sinovi, njena braća.
Ispostavilo se da je njihova majka znala da joj muž negdje ima dijete i to im je rekla.
Oni su ju tražili i našli. Nije bilo teško jer su nekad njihov otac i mamina prijateljica radili u istoj firmi.
Dečki i njihova majka, pošteni do bola, su sestri dali dio nasljedstva. Pomogli joj da upiše oca i da dobije mirovinu po njemu te da završi fakultet koji bi inače morala prekinuti.
Ova bolna priča je na kraju dobro završila, ali trebalo je 20+ godina da do toga dođe i na kraju je nisu glavni akteri raspetljavali nego njihova djeca koja su očito bila pametnija od njih.
Ne ponovilo se nikada više.

----------


## jelena.O

tanči lijepa, ali i nesvakidašnja priča

----------


## Kosjenka

Život piše romane. Svaka čast toj ženi i njezinoj djeci.
Imam sličnu situaciju, samo dvoje djece je u igri. Plaća se alimentacija, nasljedstva nema osim nekih bezvrijednih pokretnina. Mislim da ta djeca, prva i druga zaslužuju znati tko su im braća/sestre.

----------


## magistra

bmaric nemam odgovore na tvoje pitanja. Razumijem tvoje razloge zbog kojih sad misliš sve što misliš. Šaljem svoju podršku... i dobre želje.

----------


## bmaric

> bmaric nemam odgovore na tvoje pitanja. Razumijem tvoje razloge zbog kojih sad misliš sve što misliš. Šaljem svoju podršku... i dobre želje.



Hvala ti!

Razumijem ja i druge koji mene ne razumiju i znam da su to sve samo dobronamjeri savjeti, ali čovjek se treba tek  naći u istoj ili sličnoj situaciji da bi donekle  mogao razumjeti zašto ovo se radim.

----------


## katka22

> Bok svima!
> Dugo nisam pisala... i evo me opet...
> Moja situacija je ovakva: Samohrana sam majka dječaka od 15 mj. Samohrana u pravom smislu te riječi, jer ga otac nije htio priznati, pa tako da mu ni u rodnom listu ne piše otac.
> U dogovoru s njegovim ocem sam pristala za sada šutjeti - on iz prijašnje veze ima 2 djece, kad smo mi prekinuli (bili smo kratko u vezi) odlučio se vratiti svojoj obitelji, a ja sam tjedan dana nakon prekida saznala da sam trudna. Zamolio me da ne govorim da mu je on otac, bar nekoliko godina i da će se on jednog dana pojaviti u njegovom životu i reći malom da mu je otac. Tako da ja još nikom nisam rekla tko mu je otac. S obzirom da ja njemu ništa ne vjerujem, a ne bi volila da moj mali odrasta u neznanju tko ga je napravio, a još je mali da mu to kažem, htjela bih napisati pismo, u kojem ću mu ispričati tijek svega i napisati mu ime i prezime oca. Za svaki slučaj, jer nikad ne znam što mi se može dogoditi.
> Na internetu sam našla da je moguće takvo pismo dati na sud (zatvoreno ili otvoreno) ili kod javnog bilježnika, to je nešto tipa kao oporuka, ali me interesira da li je to baš moguće u praksi i što trebam napraviti, koliko to košta.
> 
> Hvala na savjetima!


Ovo što si ti zamislila zvuči više kao filmski scenarij nego kao nešto što se događa u okolini. Iako, vjerojatno većina filmova i je snimljena po stvarnim događajima. Kao što netko prije reče, djetetu ništa, u imaginarnoj situaciji o kojoj ti pričaš da te sutra nestane, ama baš ništa neće značiti informacija tko mu je tata. Pretpostavljam da bi dijete ostalo s tvojim roditeljima jer drugog izbora ne bi bilo pošto info o tati službeno ne postoji. A i da postoji, takav tata se za dijete čak i u takvoj situaciji ne bi borio, dapače. Razumijem, on ga nije ni želio, ali zato recimo ja smatram da ti kao odgovorna majka svome sinu, u njegovom najboljem interesu trebaš naći način da otac doprinese minimalnim doprinosom (alimentacija je za dijete, ne za tebe, bez obzira zarađuješ li milijune ili minimalac) sve ono što djetetu treba da bi zaokružilo tu priču, makar i izjavom da ga ne želi. 
Ne znam kako si zamislila daljnji razvoj situacije. Meni je prvenstveno žao da netko tko ima raznih životnih ožiljaka kao i većina nas, pa i prošlost nemogućnosti imanja djeteta sudeći po potpisu, nije sposoban staviti dječje interese na prvo mjesto. Oprosti ako zvučim grubo, ali meni sve ovo zvuči prvenstveno nezrelo. Od činjenice da skrivaš tu informaciju da bi njemu udovoljila jer ti prijeti (pazi, on prijeti), do skrivanja te informacije od roditelja (ok, ne znam kakvi su odnosi s njima i stvarno ne želim osuđivati) ali meni je to sve nepojmljivo za jednu neovisnu, financijsku stabilnu zrelu osobu.





> Nisam trazila osude, vec savjet odn informaciju.
> I nisam napisala da moje dijete nece znati tko mu je otac, ali je jos premali da mu to kazem, odn sa svojih 15 mj nece zapamtiti. Zato zelim ostaviti pismo, za koje cu biti sigurna da ce ga dobiti, jer mozda mene sutra ne bude. A kad bude dovoljno star da moze zapamtiti ime oca, onda ce svakako saznati.
> Sto se tice viđanja oca, ja ne mogu nikog na silu vuci da ga vidi. Njegov otac ima potpunu slobodu sto se njega tice, moze ga viđati kad god zeli. U ovih 15 mj njegovog zivota vidio ga je 4 puta, zadnji put prije 7 mj, jer kako sam skuzila, ne zeli s njim imati kontakt i izbjegava dolaziti. Od prvog dana ga nije htio, jer mi je cak donio novce za pobacaj.
> 
> Jel stvarno moram pisati sve u detalj da me se ne osuđuje i da me se pokusa shvatiti.
> 
> Trenutno niti imam snage niti volje za povlaciti se po sudu oko alimentacije i dokazivanja ocinstva. Hvala Bogu imam posao i svoje dijete mogu prehraniti i priustiti mu sve i bez alimentacije.
> 
> Ako mi ne mozete dati informaciju koni trazim, molim NE KOMENTIRAJTE i ne ulazite u moj zivot.
> ...


Da potvrdim ono napisano poviše...ti nemaš snage ni volje povlačit se po sudu...sebično.




> Moja je obitelj tek saznala da sam bila u toj vezi nakon sto sam ostala trudna. Razlog zasto im nisam rekla je taj sto sam se na prije 2 god. razvela od bivseg muza. Ova veza je kratko trajala, nisam htjela govoriti da sam u vezi dok ne vidim sto ce biti. 
> Kad sam razgovarala sa svojim roditeljima, oni su rekli da i da im kazem ime oca, oni malom nikad nece reci u slucaju da mene ne bude, jer ga otac ne zasluzuje. Tako da se u tom slucaju ne mogu osloniti na svoje.
> To i jeste razlog zasto zelim to pismo pohraniti na sigurno, da moje dijete jednog dana sazna tko ga je napravio u slucaju da mene ne bude.
> On ima 15 mj, a mene moze sutra nestati sa ovog planeta... i tko ce mu ikad u zivotu reci ime oca?!
> A moj mali, ako sam dobro zapamtila, ima pravo do svoje 27. godine traziti utvrđivanje ocinstva. 
> Ja njega svakako zelim i hocu odgajati tako da on od pocetka zna za oca, ali se radi o ovom sada trenutku. Sto da mi se sutra nesto dogodi??? 
> A alimentacija... meni trenutno nepotrebna. Malom sam otvorila stednju kad je napunio 2 mj, "osigurala" mu buducnost u slucaju moje smrti kroz svoje zivotno osiguranje... znaci njemu nista nece faliti osim oca koji ga i tako ne zeli. A posto ga ne zeli, za sada ne zelim povlaciti ikakvo utvrđivanjs ocinstva, jer on u tom slucaju dobiva skrbnistvo i samo mi moze praviti probleme (a koliko ga poznajem i pravio bi mi). Nemam trenutno volje ni smage za takvo nesto.
> I da, bila u CZSS, sve mi rekli.


Skrbništvo u HR ne funkcionira kao na filmovima. Skrbništvo se ne može podijeliti. Skrbnici su roditelji zauvijek, a u definiranju sporazuma/rješenja o djetetovom životu definira se s kim će dijete živjeti, koliko i kada bi trebalo viđati oca, recimo svaki drugi vikend/tjedan (i naravno, niti ga možeš niti trebaš na to tjerati). I definira doprinos za uzdržavanje djeteta roditelja koji s njim ne živi - alimentaciju.

ja sam iskreno malo u šoku...

----------


## Argente

Žene, ne sudite olako. Postoje svakakve situacije - možda bi joj čovjek stvarno uništio život - figurativno, ali i doslovno. Dobrobit djeteta ispred svega, ali dozvolite mogućnost da je ovdje dobrobit ova, da će ovo dijete rasti s manjim traumama bez (ovog) oca.
bmaric, nadam se da kod tebe nije tako dramatična situacija, a i vjerujem da si dobro odvagnula cost-benefit svoje odluke. Hug i drž se  :Love:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Bmaric*, ja bih se na tvome mjestu posavjetovala s odvjetnikom. Kada budeš znala zakonske opcije, moći ćeš sama donijeti najbolju odluku za sebe i svoje dijete. 
To je tvoj život i tvoje dijete, stvarno su mi besmislene tu neke opaske.

----------


## bmaric

> Žene, ne sudite olako. Postoje svakakve situacije - možda bi joj čovjek stvarno uništio život - figurativno, ali i doslovno. Dobrobit djeteta ispred svega, ali dozvolite mogućnost da je ovdje dobrobit ova, da će ovo dijete rasti s manjim traumama bez (ovog) oca.
> bmaric, nadam se da kod tebe nije tako dramatična situacija, a i vjerujem da si dobro odvagnula cost-benefit svoje odluke. Hug i drž se



Argente, hvala! 
Još ništa nisam odlučila, još uvijek preispitujem svaku situaciju, jer prvenstveno želim svoje dijete zaštititi od bilo kakve psihičke (naravno i fizičke) boli i traume. Teško je u ovakvoj situaciji uopće donjeti neku ispravnu odluku, jer mislim što god da napravim i kako god odlučila, mali će patiti na ovaj ili onaj način. Sad je samo pitanje na koji način će manje patiti.

----------


## bmaric

> *Bmaric*, ja bih se na tvome mjestu posavjetovala s odvjetnikom. Kada budeš znala zakonske opcije, moći ćeš sama donijeti najbolju odluku za sebe i svoje dijete. 
> To je tvoj život i tvoje dijete, stvarno su mi besmislene tu neke opaske.


Konfuzija, da, već sam kontaktirala jednog odvjetnika, pa čekam da se čujemo početkom ožujka za dogovor oko termina.
Slažem se da su neke opaske besmislene, ali eto, svatko ima svoje pravo na svoje mišljenje, koje uvažavam, ali ljudi olako procjenjuju i sude tuđoj situaciji, bez da su se našli u istoj ili sličnoj situaciji i nadam se da neće nikada, jer situacija stvarno nije niti malo laka... ali moja je i ja se trebam s njom nositi.

----------


## Beti3

> Argente, hvala! 
> Još ništa nisam odlučila, još uvijek preispitujem svaku situaciju, jer prvenstveno želim svoje dijete zaštititi od bilo kakve psihičke (naravno i fizičke) boli i traume. Teško je u ovakvoj situaciji uopće donjeti neku ispravnu odluku, jer mislim što god da napravim i kako god odlučila, mali će patiti na ovaj ili onaj način. Sad je samo pitanje na koji način će manje patiti.


I dalje mislim isto kao na početku tvoje teme.
Njegov otac zna da je njegov otac i ako želi može to zakonski i postati. Ako ne želi, tada ti i tvoj sin živite sami kao i do sada. 
Ako je taj čovjek takav kakav izgleda po tvojim postovima, tvome je sinu bolje bez njega i manje će patiti ovako kako je sada. 
Jednom, kad sin bude stariji i poželi vidjeti svog oca, kaži mu sve o njemu, ali ne zaboravi reći da ga nije želio priznati kad se rodio. Uostalom, to će vidjeti i u svom rodnom listu, čim nauči čitati.

----------


## maria71

Ne znam koliko ste upoznate sa slučajevima Ane Saratlije http://www.virovitica.net/ocajni-ape...silnika/25114/  pa u vidu toga razumijem  bmaric.

----------


## Lili75

ajme strasno  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

Evo mene opet... sad bi mi trebala pomoć / informacija o tom što i kako trebam napraviti. Naime, otac djeteta već neko vrijeme obećava kako će malog priznati, ali odugovlači, svako malo je neki razlog zašto baš sad ne može. Odlučila sam sada ići drugim putem odn prislino, pa mi treba informacija kome se trebam obraviti, da li netko ima iskustva u tom, kako funkcionira, što trebam napraviti, na što trebam paziti... svaka informacija dobro dođe.
Hvala svima!

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam saznala da je u tijeku prijepis nekretnina sa njegovog oca na njegovu zenu, kako moj mali jednog dana ne bi imao pravo na njegove nekretnine. Kako mogu to zaustaviti?

----------


## čokolada

Pitaj ovdje (moraš se prvo registrirati)
http://legalis.hr/topic/98864-prizna...C5%A1tvoprava/

----------


## bmaric

Hvala!

----------

